# big day  gators beat the dogs again!! (maybe next year)  got plenty of snacks  final pics



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2012)

biggest game for the gators is a few years, since our leader (TEBOW) left.   sooooooooo a mans gotta eat



got some short ribs marinating
















bulldogs suck 003.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








gonna make some of those salmon bites, seen recently on this site
















bulldogs suck 004.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








some apple sausage bathing in apple juice with some homemade extra hot sauce
















bulldogs suck 005.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








after a few few beers i decided to add some flava to the short ribs!!!
















bulldogs suck 006.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








and of course some jerk wings,, picked up the seasoning from a recent trip to jamaica















bulldogs suck 007.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








I think my watchdog is ready to eat
















bulldogs suck 002.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








this is what the bulldogs will feel like about 7 tomorrow night
















slide_192294_385474_large.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012








this is what the bulldogs will feel like about 4 tomorrow!!!
















gator attack.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2012









plenty more to come tomorrow   stay tuned!!!!



Thnaks for looking


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like a good srtart on the food and GO GATORS


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Gary is going to be pulling for the Dawgs so you better watch out!

He would love those jerk wings though so you better save him a few!

It all looks Great Rick! Glad to see a big smoke going down!!! Or is that up?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm heading down I-95 as we type. GO GATORS


----------



## miamirick (Oct 27, 2012)

a couple progress pics

my watchdog keeping everyone safe













bulldogs suck 001.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 27, 2012






salmon and short riubs looking happy













bulldogs suck 002.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 27, 2012






gotta have some hot dogs, used jeefs idea from the newsletter and added some slap ya momma for a little heat 













bulldogs suck 003.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 27, 2012






looks like a happy smoker so far













bulldogs suck 004.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 27, 2012






GOOOOO GATORS!!!

thanks for looking


----------



## flgolfer29 (Oct 27, 2012)

Your cook looks great, although tough day for da gators.  Go 'Noles!  See you in Tallahassee..

joe


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2012)

what a lousy game,  gators just did not look ready   

heres some food pics 

salmon bites













bulldogs suck 004.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 28, 2012






some hot dogs













bulldogs suck 006.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 28, 2012






short ribs came out nice













bulldogs suck 010.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 28, 2012






made some seafood snacks  crescent rolls dough with shrimp and scallops with a topping of seafood cheese













bulldogs suck 011.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 28, 2012


















bulldogs suck 012.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 28, 2012






bring on those noles

thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2012)

With a delicious spread like that?  Heck, it was just another football game anyway.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 28, 2012)

Rick the food looks awesome and our Gators didn't.


----------

